# My RedSea Max update , new fishes Leopard and Peacock Wrasses



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful setup, which Red Sea model is this? From my knowledge they have a few sizes for setups right? Oh one day we'll venture into SW! Thanks for sharing your video


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

What a nice setup, it looks great. Definitely whetting my appetite for delving into the world of salt water.


----------

